# Change a word 2 (6 letter)



## AccidentalAquarist

Hey all

The Change A Word thread is 40+ pages long....Awesome.
I challenge the BCA community to take on a tougher game, by going to a 6 letter word, and adding a story to it. 

Rules
change only 1 letter from prior word
rearrange letters as needed to form new word
incorporate new word into a sentence that fits into theme of the prior sentence...
Capitalise the new word so everyone can find it easily

Here's a start

I'd love to see this THREAD to take off like its predecessor

AA


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I'll even put in the next word to get things started

I know it's going to be HARDER to find 6 letter words but this could be as good as the original thread

AA


----------



## Diztrbd1

Definitely more challenging I'd think, good think. I play alot of scrabble, but still took me a few minutes to come up with *ARCHER* lol


----------



## datfish

Whoever is in CHARGE of these threads is really doing a great job, it is a bit harder though.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

It may be hard now but that should CHANGE as people get used to it


----------



## Clownloachlover

they may make some changes when they have a CHANCE to do so!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

everyone should have the chance as long as the mods don't CANCEL this thread


----------



## greenfin

You can spear things with LANCES

Gee, the continuing story thread will make it tough. 
I was wondering if the 5 letter game would ever come full circle...
I think I can contribute to both!


----------



## bigfry

We called ourselves fish grandpas and fish grandmas when our fish have frys. Do you then call your children fish UNCLES or fish aunts?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Doh bigfry scooped me. Now I have to rethink my word

Yeah keeping a story going is near impossible. But incorporating the previous theme in to the new sentence shouldn't be too hard.. I hope..lol


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Ah ha....

With a family that includes fish. I'm sure a CENCUS is near impossible


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol that didn't take long AA...two fails in a row  ...it's actually spelled cenSus, therefor I will continue from the last proper word and continue with* CLEANS*


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol that didn't take long AA...two fails in a row  ...it's actually spelled cenSus, therefor I will continue from the last proper word and continue with* CLEANS*


Doh!!! Typo. Damn fat fingers on tiny screen
I bow right down to my ANKLES in humble apology


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

It must surely RANKLE when a know-it-all points out your faults or mistakes.:bigsmile:


----------



## kacairns

Its UNREAL how many words can be spelt with 6 letters.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

After this past holiday eating season, a lot of us must do lots of exercise to get LEANER.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Forget about trying to get back into shape. After this last xmas I need a LENDER to refinance all my cards


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

You know someone is mad at you when your Christmas gift is marked return to SENDER.


----------



## kacairns

All this talk is enough to make one go on a weekend BENDER


----------



## Pamela

That bender may RENDER you unable to type and continue this game.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

You could always stop to go look at your ENDLER school mating if you're really bored and bent


----------



## bigfry

No one wants a FENDER bender.


----------



## greenfin

On the other hand, it might help you come NEARER to an epiphany for this word game

Rats, I missed the next page and was working from Pamela's RENDER. Sorry,  I'll check out the latest and go from there.


----------



## greenfin

No, Bigfry, your insurance won't give you a REFUND anyway.

whewf, redeemed myself!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Treating the insurance company like a FRIEND might help....probably not


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Sometimes though, you need to REFINE your ideas


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Hey, I'm FIERCE when defending my idea. No need for refinement here


----------



## greenfin

Can't believe all I could come up with is...

Your mind is so keen it could PIERCE through any conundrum. 

Ugh, sorry, that one was tough. Onwards!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Greenfin you make it sound as if we're using a CIPHER.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

One thing many ladies want to be called is a CHERIE, a "stunning, amazing girl"


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Helps to be RICHER if your gonna call women names like that


----------



## greenfin

If you were wealthy you could have dozens of aquariums with lots of CHERRY shrimp


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

And be best friends with fraggalrock, otherwise known as SHERRY.


----------



## phyeung

Then join fraggalrock to sing many secret RHYMES and have fun.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

In my garden, I plant several varieties of mints and THYMES.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I'd love to set up an aquarium SYSTEM that incorporated my herb garden


----------



## greenfin

What about adding a school of SMELTS to this new system?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Don't you think herbs and a tank of smelt would create some seriously conflicting SMELLS?


----------



## jkcichlid

And if you did, you would not get a lot of SMILES


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I'd be REMISS if I didn't smile politely back


----------



## greenfin

Wouldn't want to leave folks in MISERY


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Then they wouldn't call you MISTER.


----------



## greenfin

Certainly not, as I'm a SISTER


----------



## shift

Oh sister.. Watch out for the TIGERS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Unless its the lovable, huggable TIGGER


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I would hope it's the lovable one, otherwise TRIAGE would likely be in your future


----------



## greenfin

Then you'd better be wearing appropriate ATTIRE


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

what would you consider appropriate? a tux like a penguin or a tiny black skirt, both can be found in a tank of TETRAS


----------



## Clownloachlover

and when the music STARTS the tuxes can begin to dance!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

My aren't we clever Wordsmiths and all deserve some TREATS


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

A nice snack to get the brain going sounds good, know anyone who CATERS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Sometimes we all have to be ACTORS on the stage of life.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Heck if we're supposed to be actors, can I be RECAST to a wealthier and healthier role


----------



## kacairns

Don't be surprised if during your audition for this recast they ask you to wear a CORSET


----------



## shift

Just be sure to watch out.. the ones in a CORSET are usually an ESCORT


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Careful we're heading into EROTIC talk now and the mods might not like it


----------



## kacairns

might get peoples heart rates up and blood pumping past their AORTIC valve


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Ya I guess a little CARDIO wouldn't hurt


----------



## greenfin

Yes, our collective STREAM of consciousness is most impressive

[Edit: Last word was CARDIO - so carry on from there. STREAM is changing too many letters, my friend]


----------



## Clownloachlover

and once again when we hear the music on the RADIOS, the corsets can dance, the escorts can do what they do best and the caterers can supply the nibbleys!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Clownloachlover that was very ADROIT of you to redirect the conversation


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well, this game is fun but the heat at home is TORRID and I need a drink bad.


----------



## greenfin

Sorry for my earlier HORRID error, guys

not again!

You beat me kacairns! I give up tonight.


----------



## kacairns

if the heat is that bad, it sounds like its HORRID to be in your house


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Damn it...got scooped...


----------



## shift

Not horrid at all, its actually very TORRID


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Seems a number of us needed to use the message EDITOR all at once there


----------



## shift

I'm sure they will get things IRONED out.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I did managed to get my brain straightened out and REJOIN the game


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

So who else has JOINED us tonight?


----------



## bigfry

Was it Bruce Lee who COINED the words Kung Fu? just asking.


----------



## coppercloud

I don't know much about kung Fu but I've heard that DANIOS are as fast a ninjas!

sorry, ignore this post I thought you could change 2 letters


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Don't think Bruce coined the phrase. But I do think his opponents WINCED


----------



## Clownloachlover

and after they winced they were most likely WINDED and gasping for air


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Of course Bruce was probably waving them forward and WINKED at them while they bent over gasping or fell down from a blow.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

And I'm sure a KIDNEY punch was one of his moves


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

For sure though, after the fight, they didn't all go top DISNEY land to celebrate a good fight.


----------



## Clownloachlover

and SIGNED some autographs for the fans!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I wonder if we will RESIGN the Sedins or Kesler when their contracts are up?


----------



## Clownloachlover

I CRINGE with thoughts of that...older Sedins would not be better Sedins!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Being an Oiler's fan I usually IGNORE the Canuck's


----------



## phyeung

Edmonton Oilers are in the last place and are playing BORING hockey right now.


----------



## Clownloachlover

yes but we have to admit that the oilers have at least won a cup and they don't have a ****** for a coach!


----------



## phyeung

Ginger .........


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Does any team have TIGGER as a mascot?


----------



## shift

I believe their mascot is something BIGGER


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

As long as its not a BEGGAR.


----------



## kacairns

GARGLE, salt water maybe some soap anyone? =)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

While wearing your ARGYLE socks Kevin?


----------



## shift

I think Kevin just needs a nice cold glass of beer made with BARLEY!


----------



## kacairns

either some beer or whiskey, but nothing HERBAL


----------



## bigfry

Why do fish love to take VERBAL abuse?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

It's because they are very LIBERAL in their lifestyles and think its great fun. (Actually, it's cause they speak Hungarian and so they are really ignoring all the English we throw at them).


----------



## kacairns

When did this become a 7 letter game Anthony? =)

To get this back on track and at 6 letters here we go at this pace we will BARELY keep this going


----------



## Diztrbd1

He's a mod....does whatever works best for him lol however *RARELY* would he miscount letters one would think


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

kacairns said:


> When did this become a 7 letter game Anthony? =)
> 
> To get this back on track and at 6 letters here we go at this pace we will BARELY keep this going


Sorry, I was up all night (went to bed at 10am) redoing my aquascaping and sump on the 165g reef. Had BARELY 4 hours of sleep altogether plus my eyes are suffering from wearing dirty contacts all day yesterday so I can barely see the screen.


----------



## shift

This odd conversation has some many LAYERS


----------



## kacairns

aren't you glad you could be a PLAYER?


----------



## bigfry

PRAYER is a form of communication.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

<RARELY> was used just a few posts up so changed to...

I like to use my RAPIER-sharp wit in games like this.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Have you met my friend PIERRE? His English name is Peter, but that doesn't work for this game.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

SeaHorse_Fanatic, you might want to ask your friend peter to read the original post. There's nothing there about not reusing a word. Just try to incorporate something from the last post. Changing the rules mid game is a RECIPE for disaster... lol


----------



## Clownloachlover

and we might have to use a CIPHER to determine the "real rules"


----------



## Diztrbd1

*CRIPES* ....from the original post is states: _rearrange letters as needed to form *new* word_. That could be easily misunderstood as a word that hasn't been used. I personally find it more challenging to find a word that hasn't been used even if it has the same letters as another. But not my game lol If someone were to want to see if word has already been used, it is pretty simple. In the blue thread menu bar above... click on "search thread"....enter your word then click search. It will bring up any post that has it, if any do.


----------



## kacairns

Don't we all ASPIRE to be a wealth of knowledge like John? =)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

In appreciation, we should send John overseas so he can see the SPIRES of Notre Dame Cathedral.


----------



## Clownloachlover

And Bring Back an italian RECIPE or two


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Maybe some recipes for delicious CREPES


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Kinda CREEPY that john was able to use my own words against me. Maybe I'll have to share my famous crepe recipe with him to make it up


----------



## phyeung

Can you RECOPY your famous crepe recipe into ipad text format to me?


----------



## phyeung

If you can not copy your crepe recipe into text format, just simply use COPIER machine to copy them. I will pick them up when you finish. Thanks.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I'm sure you can get a good copier if you contact a Canadian PICKER, although it might be an antique.


----------



## greenfin

If you don't get the machine you want, you could PICKET the store...

(gosh, I hope I changed up the right word! I've been a bit sloppy, I should get a careless-game-player TICKET)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well, if you screw up the game, John will be TICKED


----------



## bigfry

and then he will turn into a WICKED moderator.


----------



## target

Just make sure not to get your head NICKED


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Now if I only had a NICKEL for every time someone said that to me.


----------



## greenfin

If I was a succesful lawyer, you might ask to be my CLIENT


----------



## shift

Don't worry GreenFin I'll ENLIST you as my lawyer


----------



## bigfry

Genie Bouchard has been enlisted as a Canadian TENNIS star


----------



## greenfin

Were all the lost tennis balls gathered, would they weigh 2 TONNES?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yeah, but you missed the ones behind the giant STONES.


----------



## bigfry

and also the ones Genie TOSSED behind the umpire.


----------



## Clownloachlover

we could write a SONNET about the tennis balls!


----------



## greenfin

That might SOFTEN up the umpire in our favour


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Or you could use Ultra Downy to make his uniform SOFTER.


----------



## Clownloachlover

or offer him a great dessert with a serving of Bananas FOSTER


----------



## greenfin

If he stabs himself with a fork while eating it, make sure it's treated properly or the wound might FESTER


----------



## target

then send in a JESTER to make him feel better.


----------



## greenfin

He could be dressed in a Canucks JERSEY

(forgive me, I don't follow hockey much anymore, hope this isn't incendiary!)


----------



## bigfry

He looked SNEERY when the referee gave him a penalty on the play.


----------



## Clownloachlover

he barely had enough ENERGY to get to the penalty box


----------



## greenfin

The player was probably thinking to the summer ahead and his time on the putting GREENS


----------



## Clownloachlover

well he has to ENSURE that his game is up to par!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

And he must remember to wear his TENSOR brace on his bad knee before he plays.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Just imagine what that knee will be like once he's a SENIOR


----------



## greenfin

It would click and pop and make lots of NOISES


----------



## Clownloachlover

And he will need plenty of pain killers to numb his SENSES


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

While everyone tenses for the mods to catch that 2 letter swap, I'll stop their work on the NOOSES by getting us back on track.

just noticed that's not the only 2 letter swap on this page either...games unravelling fast..good thing nooses is plural...lol 
ensure --> tensor
noises --> senses


----------



## greenfin

I'd better jump in with MOOSES while I've got the chance. What happened to our story about the golfing hockey player and tennis jester umpire?
I know, he might spot some MOOSES on the golf course...Or is the plural of MOOSES, meese?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Both those players had better get their MOJOES working to keep their balls from landing in a herd of moose. how many stroke penalty would that be?


----------



## Clownloachlover

well we had better hope that none of those mooses (or Meese) are ROMEOS, or there may be more than a few stroke penalty to worry about!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Would anybody feel MOROSE if I change the word without changing a letter or is that a two stroke penalty?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I don't think we have any MOPERS here, so no penalty


----------



## greenfin

This story is getting so good we could commission several OPERAS to be composed on the subject


----------



## shift

Its a good story... but theres no REASON to sing about it!


----------



## greenfin

I don't know, it could be popular for a SEASON at the Met


----------



## shift

Hopefully its good.. or else we will have to get out the NOOSES to end the misery.


----------



## bigfry

Talking about misery, the Canucks can use the Olympic break to regroup SOONER than later.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

The Canucks are playing like a bunch of MORONS, the sooner they're on the greens the better


----------



## greenfin

No matter how poorly the Canucks play, theirs fans aren't like the ancient ROMANS who might give them a thumbs down then throw them to the lions


----------



## greenfin

MORALS, morals. ummm....

You'd have to have abandoned some major MORALS to do that to a sports team.

good enough?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Buying some new CORALS is just what the doctor recommends to get over the Canucks' latest losing streak.


----------



## Clownloachlover

And next season after Gillis is fired we can all stand at Rogers Arena and sing joyous Christmas CAROLS! He should have been fired not Coach V


----------



## greenfin

I wonder if anyone has tried roasting ACORNS over an open fire?


----------



## bigfry

I haven't tried it, but I know open fire gives a lot of CARBON.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Especially if you burn a cardboard CARTON.


----------



## greenfin

A good campfire can make you feel as if you are in a TRANCE


----------



## Clownloachlover

And while you are sitting around the campfire, open a bottle of 25 year old scotch...truly the NECTAR of the gods!


----------



## Pamela

Sitting around the campfire drinking fine scotch with good friends will CREATE wonderful memories.


----------



## Lshade

Ok I'll try, You'll have such a good time, you'll just have to REPEAT


----------



## bigfry

After many rounds of scotch delight, a designated driver will be there for you so you won't need to REPENT.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

If you drive down PENDER street be careful about the speed traps.


----------



## greenfin

A DUI charge could RENDER you vehicle-less. Don't drink and drive!


----------



## Clownloachlover

And going to the drunk tank may leave certain body parts very TENDER...sorry about that!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

And if you try to go home after a DUI, your spouse may render you return to SENDER.


----------



## greenfin

I don't know much about guppies but perhaps you could buy a bunch of ENDLER ones as a peace offering.


----------



## bigfry

Coincidently your spouse is offering you a nice fish tank for the FENDER BENDER on his/her car.


----------



## Clownloachlover

and you may need to go to your local LENDER to borrow money to fix the judge, or i mean your car!


----------



## greenfin

Sometimes coming up with the money to fix your car is like looking for a NEEDLE in a haystack


----------



## kacairns

LEGEND has it that if you're driving down PENDER its not the speed traps you need to worry about, its the human speed bumps!


----------



## bigfry

I suppose GENDER is not a factor on the human speed bumps.


----------



## greenfin

Lying in the way of traffic would not ENDEAR you to motorists.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

It would also RENDER you slightly dead.


----------



## Clownloachlover

but after being driven over several times you might be a little TENDER


----------



## Kei

Did I damage my FENDER?


----------



## Clownloachlover

I will get out my handy dandy heavy duty one of a kind "as seen on TV" dent FINDER and see if you did in deed damage your fender! oh look your car has a "boo boo"


----------



## greenfin

People who carelessly open their car doors in crowded parking lots and ding doors are such FIENDS


----------



## bigfry

I heard fiends don't wear DENIMS, they wear leathers.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

If the fiends wear denim or leather doesn't matter to me as long as they don't run around like a bunch of NUDIES. (My 4 yo's favourite word right now)


----------



## Clownloachlover

well you could always eat a SUNDAE while being a nudie!


----------



## greenfin

Some things might be better left UNSAID, including those concerning ice cream and a lack of clothing


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Wow I'd like to say ADIEUS to that visual


----------



## Clownloachlover

well visual of that would likely be against most people's IDEALS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Time to find me an ISLAND, clothing optional or otherwise


----------



## bigfry

Wonder if there is an island on Earth that lives ALIENS.


----------



## Clownloachlover

well if aliens are permitted there is one way to make them disappear and that is the use of a heavy dose of SALINE...where is this going?


----------



## UnderseaGal

The only way aliens may land on Earth is if one star ALIGNS with another...

(can newbies join in?)


----------



## Clownloachlover

But how will we know if they are aliens, they may disguise themselves as SNAILS

newbies most welcome with alien looking avatar!


----------



## UnderseaGal

So long as they don't plan on hurling rocks at us with SLINGS, we should be fine.

Haha - Undersea Gal is a character from the Nightmare Before Christmas... Though I suppose that doesn't exclude the possibility that she's an alien.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I wonder if any of those alien females are into having FLINGS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Actually they prefer to be FLYING instead.


----------



## UnderseaGal

One thing's for sure, after a fling, they'll go on to LAYING their eggs. So careful what you wish for!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Forget it, once eggs become involved then the CLINGY behaviour starts...


----------



## UnderseaGal

If you want more independence, all you have to do is ask NICELY... 

hahaha


----------



## Clownloachlover

well if independence is what you want, then you are considered more a CLIENT than a partner!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I'd vote for commitment over whatever might INFECT someone by being that type of client


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Just don't infect them with an INSECT like fleas or ticks. Ewww


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Cat keeps dragging those nasties into the house. I just flush them into the SEPTIC system when I catch them.


----------



## UnderseaGal

Maybe you need the intervention of a PRIEST to rid your house of those pests exorcist-style...


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

No need for all that head spinning and speaking in tongues. I'll just let a SPIDER or two in to the house.....oh wait that would cause the same things


----------



## Clownloachlover

well if my wife sees a spider she may have to wear a DIAPER to stop from....well you know!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Hope your wife doesn't see that post or you might be in for a TIRADE


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

What if she's so angry she TRADES your tank for some beans?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Unless of course she ADORES the tank, in which case she would trade him for some beans


----------



## greenfin

We're making Clownloachlover's wife sound like someone who, when she walks into the room, you'd better hide from in behind the DRAPES. Poor woman!


----------



## Clownloachlover

well clownloachlovers wife ADORES the tank and she is no one to fear or hide from behind the DRAPES, however when she needs her morning coffee it is best that you SPREAD like wild fire and get out of her way!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

What type of BREADS does she like with her morning coffee? Sounds like it would be a good idea to keep some in stock


----------



## greenfin

Some people would leave the marks of their slipper TREADS on you if you stood in the way of their morning coffee.


----------



## UnderseaGal

I hear you can get really good coffee at TRADER joe's.


----------



## greenfin

Nothing like a hot cup of something to brighten a DREARY day.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

In that REGARD a pint of something cold helps too


----------



## Clownloachlover

Well while we are hoisting a pint in celebration of the whatever the wind blows in, let's stick a DAGGER into a slab of meat and chow down!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

As you eat your steak, do you listen to Mick JAGGER?


----------



## greenfin

The other day a JOGGER went by with "Satisfaction" blaring. I've never liked running.


----------



## Clownloachlover

well I have never been a huge Stones fan, nor have I been a fan of running, however, I will be more than happy to have a "JIGGER" of JD to start the day!


----------



## UnderseaGal

Too early for JD... I prefer a cup of GINGER tea to start the day.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I also like to LINGER over a hot beverage in the morning.


----------



## Clownloachlover

Drinking Ginger Tea in the morning takes LONGER than a jigger of JD...much better way to get the blood flowing early on!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Especially if you are a fish MONGER.


----------



## greenfin

Although perhaps a fish monger would prefer a fine GERMAN lager or pilsner.

(we sure mention booze an awful lot in these word games!)


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

With all the booze flowing make sure to tip the BARMEN


----------



## Clownloachlover

all I remember after my day of consuming a little to many libations is that the barman's name was BARNEY...he was a large strange looking purple dude!


----------



## greenfin

Wow, definately a case of too much hops, malt and BARLEY in your beverages!


----------



## UnderseaGal

I NEARLY spat out my ginger tea when I ready about Barney the bartender.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Too much lager before driving could see the imbiber before the PEARLY gates, or the one to the basement


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I'm more likely to head to the basement. That'll be where all my favorite bands will end up. Metallica, Anthrax, SLAYER...


----------



## greenfin

I don't think you'll get off that EASILY...you'd probably get the same room as Barry Manilow and Lawrence Welk.

(that's supposing you aren't a fan of these two...)


----------



## Clownloachlover

well as you are awaiting Barry's and Lawrence's concerts up there in "the after world" you will have to walk down the AISLES to get to your seat. Say hi to Barney the Bartender for me!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

What if you SAILED right past your assigned seating? You might end up in the One-Hit-Wonders' concert instead playing their other songs.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

No thanks, I would rather be LASHED hourly to the end of time than have to listen to that


----------



## greenfin

I think most people wouldn't have LASTED too long listening to those two acts.


----------



## Clownloachlover

oh come on now, those two acts are not that bad once you have TASTED their music you will never go back to Donny Osmond or David Cassidy!


----------



## UnderseaGal

I'm not familiar with these two artists but I'm guessing they STAGED interesting concerts...


----------



## Clownloachlover

Well you must be a young one then, they were huge in their day...now a days most people would be GASTED by the looks and sounds of those acts!


----------



## UnderseaGal

Well, I'm not *that* young... In any case, today all the big artists have AGENTS that do everything for them...


----------



## Clownloachlover

well those same agents are the ones that have to deal with these folks at various STAGES of their careers...imagine bieber at 60 years of age...he will have long faded off into history counting the millions of dollars he wasted on hookers and blow.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Of all the complete WASTES of airwaves and breathable air, you had to bring up one of the worst examples. And here I thought I had managed to forget he existed.


----------



## greenfin

I wonder if anyone TEASES him about his songs?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Has this game like the aforementioned *gag* artist *gag* become PASSEE


----------

